# komischer Fehler von ResultSet.



## l00P (22. Feb 2006)

hallo!

Habe eine db connection mit JDBC und möchte einen sql befehl absetzen. Update, Insert funktionieren aber select geht nicht.
Das ist der code und die fehlermeldung (Im Eclipse) lautet: "Type mismatch: Cannot convert von ResultSet to ResultSet"
?!?!

```
Statement stat = con.createStatement();	      
	      ResultSet rs = stat.executeQuery(sql);
	      rs.next();
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Feb 2006)

falscher Import? java.sql.ResultSet sollte es schon sein?


----------



## l00P (22. Feb 2006)

Aja hast recht...
Der import wurde Automatisch gemacht aber eben com.java...... ganz komisch.

danke für den tipp


----------

